# Canon camera bag



## dickgrafixstop (Aug 13, 2016)

Just bought a new 1EG camera bag and love it - except for the canon logo on the flap. Anyone know of a way to
get it off without ruining the front flap? It appears to be fastened through the fabric and won't easily come off.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 16, 2016)

Get one of these patches and have it sewn over the logo:


----------



## sunnyVan (Aug 16, 2016)

So you're embarrassed by the Canon logo? How dare you!! j/k 



dickgrafixstop said:


> Just bought a new 1EG camera bag and love it - except for the canon logo on the flap. Anyone know of a way to
> get it off without ruining the front flap? It appears to be fastened through the fabric and won't easily come off.


----------

